

Additive Manufacturing (3D printing): Going Mainstream - ChuckMcM
http://www.sme.org/MEMagazine/Article.aspx?id=73494&taxid=1426

======
ChuckMcM
A nice summary of 3D printing today from the manufacturing engineering
perspective. Unlike their myth #9 I think there will be fairly wide spread
adoption of some form of 3D printing for 'home' use. Certainly as common as
sewing machines once were.

